# Hello from Selkirk, MB



## Howder1951 (Jun 27, 2016)

Hello from Selkirk MB
I am a retired millwright, hobby machinist, welder etc.
Looking forward to meeting other hobbyists online
I have 12" Asian lathe, basic mill drill, and mig , gig and


----------



## Howder1951 (Jun 27, 2016)

This is the first Canadian based group that I have found to date, it will be nice to trade stories about Busybee and Princess auto instead of harbor freight and the likes.
I am a big fan of the videos of doubleboost , Abom79,Tom Lipton and the likes.
Has anyone gone to the model engineering expo at Estevan SK in October, believe me it is great!


----------



## YYCHM (Feb 9, 2022)

Welcome from Calgary.


----------



## Doggggboy (Feb 9, 2022)

Welcome.


----------



## combustable herbage (Feb 9, 2022)

Welcome from Ottawa, PA and BB come up often in discussions always lots of different opinions enjoy!


----------



## Tomc938 (Feb 10, 2022)

Welcome from Vancouver Island.  You will appreciate this site as compared to the US ones. (at least the ones I have visited). Less condemnation for work that doesn't impress retired NASA engineers.

Never been to Estevan, but live in Portage la Prairie, and went to Austin Thresherman days a couple times.  A few model engines and the like, but mostly the real thing.  Pretty awesome!  I would highly recommend if they are running again this summer.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Feb 11, 2022)

Welcome from SK. Been meaning to take in the Estevan expo but life always seems to interfere.


----------

